# Now its $16 beans....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Minnesota futures author predicts beans way up.

Regards, Mike

Will Soybean Prices Explode, Hitting $16 Again?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I am holding out for $20.Thats what I tell Karen anyway,LOL.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you think she believes that? I see a new Dodge coming!


----------

